# Santa Fe Z Scale 4 Piece Sealed Set - 5941



## timsavage (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey All,

I got this 4 piece set and am not sure where it came from or anything about it except that it is a Z scale. 

Any ideas? 










I asked this question on the main forum too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I removed the other duplicate thread. 

If you'd rather have this in the main forum, that's OK, we just don't allow duplicate postings.

BTW, sorry to be moderating you on your first visit, I promise I'm not that bad a guy.


----------



## timsavage (Feb 5, 2014)

All good. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

That looks like a toy that I bought for my son many years ago. I don't think it was actually Z scale, but it had the same consist.


----------



## timsavage (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think it is a Z also, just the same size. 

I wonder which set it came from.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What happened to the picture? Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> What happened to the picture? Pete



Ditto what Pete said? :dunno:

:ttiwwop:


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

No picture yet ?


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a similar set. Maybe I can snap some pics.


----------

